# Poll-Who uses a groomer/does their own grooming?



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I cou;ld od it if I had the time and wish I did


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Grooming my dogs is fun. I cannot imagine not doing it myself although it would be good to have a professional groomer as a backup in case I can't do it for some reason.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka's breeder is a 'full service' set-up. A dog from Diane will get you invited to involve it in Rally, Conformation, Retrieving... many other dog sports. Contacts throughout the Poodle world, including members of the PCC. 

But additionally, there's the Spaw... where you can bring it *or Tonka, in my case* back for professional grooming. 

His breeder's staff see him and give him a better going-over than I can here at home. But mostly, we're in constant contact every 6 to 8 weeks. The experience works for Tonka. He's well looked after by me and the pros.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I learned to groom poodles 28 years ago. My husband 'came with a toy poodle' and I learned on her.
Have since refined and educated myself by online videos and watching groom competitions online. I am constantly learning and perfecting my craft.
I 'shadowed' a professional groomer several years ago for a couple of months and assisted her with her recreation classes 'learn to groom your own dog.' It was an invaluable experience.
I also have hands on experience with grooming foster dogs for 8 years and branched to our local shelter and groomed some dogs before adoption. 
I have a small clientele of previous foster dogs, and friends, and recommendations from clients. I groom 25 dogs on a regular basis. The monies donated towards grooming benefit the foster dogs and assist the 2 rescues I volunteer for. 
I also groom bichons, shih tzus, yorkies, havanese, lab/poodle mixes, poodles, schnauzers, and mixes of these breeds. 
I would encourage anyone to learn how to do basic grooming. It is a great way to bond with your poodle AND to see what is necessary to keep a well groomed and maintained dog!


----------



## AutumnLover (Oct 13, 2015)

We have only had our pup for two months but I have been doing all the clipping and that's the plan going forward. FFT every two weeks and body clip every 4th. I'm sure we will take her in for a professional cut sometime in the future but I figure the early start training and clipping in a familiar comfortable place is better for her when she is young. I knew this going in to the breed from growing up with a poodle. I know some people find it intimidating to groom their own dog, but I always imagine it from the pups side. Grooming is scary and weird to a young pup. I would rather desensitizing those manipulations myself in a comfortable environment that I have control over. So what if her clip isn't prefect for the first year I can deal with it knowing the dog will be more comfortable.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I only use a professional at this time, but my goal is to learn to do it myself.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I started training as a groomer years ago. I can do a schnauzer clip, a cocker clip, a teddybear face, clean feet/face/tail, strip downs. I know how to trim feathers and scissor feet. I hated every second and did NOT want to do it...so they made me the business manager. I send Misha to be groomed...in fact, she is there now just for a bath


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I use a show groomer and I groom myself in-between appointments. This is new to me and I don't know how long I'll keep it up but so far I like it and he doesn't move at all when I do him. He's better with me than with the groomer, especially for the feet, which he hates.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy was groomed by her breeder, and I booked her in with a professional dog groomer when she first came to me. She did not want to let the groomer shave her face, so I went over, had a quick lesson in how to hold the clipper, and did it myself. I've done all the grooming ever since. If I saw a really beautifully clipped poodle groomed locally I might be tempted, but most of the "professional" grooms I see are no better than I can do myself (and sometimes a lot worse!).


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I am aware of myself enough to say that I have no talent for grooming. Some jobs I need to leave to the pros.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I use a groomer for Molly because of the clip I have her in.......she has a 'soft' coat and I want her jacket long which requires someone who knows how to scissor.......if I had the ability to use the scissors as artfully as Molly's groomer, I'd be doing her 'whole' groom..... as I do shave face, feet, and butt every week anyway!
I take her to the groomer for a full groom about every 10 weeks mainly just to have her jacket redone!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I cannot say I enjoy trying to groom it takes me about 6 hours to do both dogs, bath blow dry, so now I break it up into 2 days, but what a mess in my kitchen. I find groomers do not get the long hair under the dogs nails. I know because when I go polish there nails, here is that hair sticking out.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I groom Sugarfoot myself exclusively. He's a bit "special needs" and I'm paranoid about leaving him with anyone.

I answered "non-professional groomer" because I'm not a groomer by profession at this time, but I did work at a grooming salon in my early 20's, where I learned the ropes.

I like trying all sorts of styles, some crazier than others, so it's just as well I don't have to explain myself to an actual groomer! :lol:

--Q


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I hate grooming, and I can't do as well as a good pro, but better than many that I see who call themselves pros around here (actually people constantly ask me who my groomer is and when I say me ask me if I could do their dog).
I wish that I could just drop them off somewhere that I felt they were safe and bring home a perfectly groomed poodle.
But with some of the shoddy work and $150-$200 per Toy Poodle that they charge around here, I can afford an extra dog just by doing my own grooming!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I send Dulcie to a groomer for her clipping. I do her baths and nails in between grooming (whenever she needs a bath which is usually about once every 10 days or so). I have trimmed here and there and I would like to do a bit more. However, like Apricotsrock, I also know my limitations. LOL I WOULD like to get into the habit of clipping her face feet and sanitary area - that would save me every other grooming bill. However, up until now, I just haven't had the nerve, having never used a clipper of any sort on anyone human or animal in my life. We will see what happens in the new year.  I really do enjoy bathing, brushing and combing her, though. It is lovely bonding time.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tryin said:


> I am just curious to know who only uses professional groomers vs. grooms their own dogs?


It has always been a professional groomer. And, "I" think anyway, it's a pretty cool story. I was in this garden nursery one time buying plants, and I noticed a room in the back of the store. I had never been back there, so I thought I would check it out. In that room, off to the left, was a much smaller room. What I found in that room was a young lady grooming dogs. I started talking with her, and immediately liked her. The year was 1978, and she had just graduated from dog grooming school. She had only been grooming professionally for about 6 months at that time.

I only had one Poodle at that time, and I wanted to try her out. She invited me to sit and watch as she groomed Tinker, and then afterwards, she took her time to tell me more about her, and her dream of owning her own shop for grooming. I loved her so much as a groomer, that I never gave it another thought to ever try anyone else. She was my dog groomer from 1978 until 2013, when I lost my last Poodle. 

We are still friends to this day. She bought her own shop in 1979. And yes, she is STILL grooming to this day!


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

For 4 years I took Gracie to a professional groomer, every 6 weeks. This last Spring, her groomer had health issues and had to close her business! She was kind and during Gracie's last appointment with her, she gave me tips on doing it myself. She recommended which clippers, blades, and scissors she favored and told me I could call her any time I had a question. So, I have been Gracie's groomer since April! I was nervous at first but I feel I am getting better! I take my time and maybe we will spread it out over several days.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I have only had Raven professionally groomed once, this time last year, and she looked terrible...much worse then I do as a non-trained poodle mom. I have no interest in trying that again. I find the grooming relaxing for the most part, and at least I know how she's being treated.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I groom my guys myself, always have. Well, except once. I was in hospital for five days, emergency surgery and no lifting over 10 pounds, etc. 

When I got home from the hospital, I discovered that Sic Puppy's litter box had not been changed the entire time. His little formally fluffy, white feet (he's a shih tzu) were disgusting, yellow, sticky, *shudder* I called a client from the vet hospital where I had worked as she owns a grooming salon. Since I knew how much she loved dogs and how much she cared for her clients, I figured it was worth the risk to get him cleaned up. I assumed she would just shave him bald and resigned myself to that. What she did however, was trim his little feet like a poodle, washed and teased out the disaster that was his legs, bathed him, fluff dried, and placed a bandana on him, then, refused to allow my to pay her anything. He was happy as a clam when I picked him up. 

I recommend her to everyone now. 
I am planning on bringing a foster senior to her to help clean up her face. I will continue to groom my own for the most part, but I am going to start using her for fosters and whatnot from here on out. I'm not as young as I once was and I get tired now. I have to sleep at least every other day to function anymore....


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

nifty beleive me the feet, face and private areas really do save on times to the groomers. I trim there face, etc every 2 weeks between grooming, and an planning on sreaching out to every 6 to 8 weeks after the holidays


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I started out taking Lily to a groomer (who I liked very much). When I started seeing another poodle in the future I realized that a big cost savings would be to do all grooming at home. I have paid myself back on the investment in tools and then some by doing the grooming myself. When I started a friend who is a groomer helped me out and Lily was very easy to work on. She was a grown up and used to being groomed. Javelin's breeder had bathed and done FFT several times in addition to routine combing and brushing before we brought him home. So even though he is a puppy he has been pretty easy to work on.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Besides being satisfied ( or dissatisfied) with a professional groomer, I think a lot of it depends on how much it costs to groom a Poodle, AND, where a person lives. Plus, of course, the size of the dog. I'm in Oregon, but with my Toys ( and going to the groomer every 7 to 8 weeks), it would cost anywhere between $35 and $45 per dog, and I would also give a $10 tip. That was the going rate from my groomer the last time I had dogs, which was in 2013. I remember back in the 1980's, paying $25 each.

So I think there are a lot of things to consider when deciding to go to a professional, or doing it yourself. For me, it was always much easier to have my groomer do it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The one problem when you have the power to do it yourself is that you can get more picky about them looking perfect. When I used to pay a hundred bucks to a groomer, I was fine taking Tasia every 6-8 weeks (just did baths and nails in between).
But now, I am like ashamed to take Timi out of the house if it has been more than a week since I did her!


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jaxon is almost 2 and I've been his groomer since we got him at about 7 months. I've still got a lot to learn, but I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

AutumnLover said:


> We have only had our pup for two months but I have been doing all the clipping and that's the plan going forward. FFT every two weeks and body clip every 4th. I'm sure we will take her in for a professional cut sometime in the future but I figure the early start training and clipping in a familiar comfortable place is better for her when she is young. I knew this going in to the breed from growing up with a poodle. I know some people find it intimidating to groom their own dog, but I always imagine it from the pups side. Grooming is scary and weird to a young pup. I would rather desensitizing those manipulations myself in a comfortable environment that I have control over. So what if her clip isn't prefect for the first year I can deal with it knowing the dog will be more comfortable.


I do a combo, too. I groom Willow and do her FFT, as well. About once every 4-6 months I take her to a professional. However, usually, I still have to touch her up when I get home... (topknot!!)


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

TrixieTreasure yep I paid 25 in the 80's also, now it is 55 per dog per month, and they are shaved short in the body with pom-poms, I do think that is to much, for their cut, but do not have time myself. New years I am going to start one way or the other again


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I've always groomed all my Spoos myself and I think it's obvious I'm not a pro groomer by any stretch of the imagination. She would no doubt look waaaay better if a pro did her but I think she looks ok.

Rick


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

I do a combo. I did groom Mira at home one time, and it was a lamb clip. For my first try I think I did okay. Right now, I take her to a professional groomer every 4-6 weeks. The groomer has spoos herself and does a very good job on Mira and does exactly what I ask for. 

Still, in the future once I acquire all the tools needed I will start working on her myself. I think it's fun, creative, and I think I could be really good at it with practice. Plus, Mira is an excellent model to work on. She stays perfectly still until released, doesn't make a peep and I could touch her all over. I'm grateful!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Professional groomer - I am extremely lucky that a friend owns a grooming / boarding business and is a master groomer / judge. Bella has gone to her on a regular schedule since she was a puppy and I will continue as long as possible.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I do Lola myself. Maybe 3 or 4 times a year I take her to the groomer if she gets a little matted.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I take Swizzle to be groomed once a month and in between I often shave his face once. His former groomer groomed poodles for show and retired due to health reasons. My current groomer is a lovely woman who has a standard spoo. She is very good to the dogs but Swizzle's groom is just not the same. His topknot is more rounded instead of the kind of almond shape the competition groomer gave him. His foot puffs are now too high. The first several times I took him I told them how I would like them to modify but he always comes out exactly the same. Wish some of the talented groomers on this forum lived closer to me.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Currently do it myself, though had him to a professional one time about seven months after getting him.


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

I had Delilah at professional groomers the first few times but she was not a good model and I felt that she was under a lot of stress so I started doing her. 
I can take my time and fit things into my schedule plus I do what I want. Her top knot was something I envisioned but the groomers did it their way so I was not impressed. Now it is less stressful on Delilah and she has relaxed. I keep up with the brushing since I see what happens if I don't and if I mess up, oh well, hair grows.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Boy CT Girl it is impossible to fine really good groomers here. I had 2 retired show groomer who have since passed away, really miss them.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I used to have a professional do them about 4 times a year. She retired so now I groom them. I wish I could find a good poodle groomer in the Albany, NY area! I don't trust pet shop strangers with Molly (she tries constantly to lick the clippers and I'm afraid she will get her tongue nipped!)
Does anyone know of a professional groomer in the Albany area who would be willing to teach me how to do body and legs and maybe a few tricks of the trade? I have been looking for a paid class in poodle grooming for years, but the only grooming school is a 2 year, full groom for all breeds curriculum.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I was surprised to see how many people groom their own dogs. Perhaps that is becoming a trend or maybe it was always this way and I just didn't realize. It is so much less stress on the dog to do it yourself and I find it fun and very satisfying to do even if it is not as good as a groomer.

CT Girl, if the foot puffs are too high, I would take some clippers and shorten them to where you want them to be. It does not matter if it is perfect. Plus, when your groomer sees what you did the next time you take Swizzle in, she will straighten it out (if needed) and will see that you are serious about where you want the bracelets to be.

You could also try to reshape the topknot but that is trickier than just shaving down the bracelets after you get Swizzle home from the groomer.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say, the groomer did an amazing job and I wish I could afford to send them every 5 weeks. Every 3 months she would set a pattern for me. I can never get the body and legs even. But they get shaggy very fast because I like the girls with about 1 - 1 1/2" long coat, longer when it gets really cold. 
Regardless, they get teeth brushed every other day, plus body combing and brushing. I bathe and shave faces, feet, clean sanitary, shape tail, grind nails and shape topknot every two weeks because they could never go a full 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, I should add, that unless there is a special occasion, I almost never do a full groom in one day.
More like nails one day, clipping another day, baths and scissoring another day. Grooming is hard work! I don't know how pros do 6-12 dogs a day, and I don't think that they get paid half what it is worth for the work that they do!
There is nothing like grooming your own dogs to teach you how much a great groomer is worth! 
And that being said, there are way to many shoddy groomers around who have no business calling themselves a groomer.
I have a friend whose groomer clearly does not even dry them after a bath - they come home a chopped up, curly mess.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

SusanG said:


> I used to have a professional do them about 4 times a year. She retired so now I groom them. I wish I could find a good poodle groomer in the Albany, NY area! I don't trust pet shop strangers with Molly (she tries constantly to lick the clippers and I'm afraid she will get her tongue nipped!)
> Does anyone know of a professional groomer in the Albany area who would be willing to teach me how to do body and legs and maybe a few tricks of the trade? I have been looking for a paid class in poodle grooming for years, but the only grooming school is a 2 year, full groom for all breeds curriculum.


I'm in Cali so no help on local resources, but what about contacting the Poodle Club contacts in your area? Can't get their website to come up so here is the info at PCA:
http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/...filiate-clubs/62-poodle-club-of-mohawk-valley


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And at least I have no one to blame but myself, and didn't pay someone $200 to do this to poor Timi lol!


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

I was also surprised at how many are grooming their own poodles. I really just started doing mostly complete grooms at home because i have multiple poos and it would be way too expensive to take them in for grooming. I have fun doing it. The hv dryer makes a world of difference. I had just been letting them air dry before. I love being abke to grow out the topknot without someone cutting it way too short. Now, if only i could trim the nails without fear.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tryin said:


> I was also surprised at how many are grooming their own poodles. I really just started doing mostly complete grooms at home because i have multiple poos and it would be way too expensive to take them in for grooming. I have fun doing it. The hv dryer makes a world of difference. I had just been letting them air dry before. I love being abke to grow out the topknot without someone cutting it way too short. Now, if only i could trim the nails without fear.



Grinder - I have one with a cap on it so there is no fear of getting the hair caught or grinding a curious nose. It takes longer, but the dogs don't mind because they learn that there is no chance of you quicking them. If you keep checking, even on a black nail you will see a little indentation in the center before you reach the quick. A couple of times I have gotten so low as to see the vein but had not cut it yet!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tiny, I did that to Oliver once, too. Sigh. At least it grows !

You have your heads and faces down perfectly. Once I overtrimmed near the ears and got some topknot that is taking years to grow back.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> Tiny, I did that to Oliver once, too. Sigh. At least it grows !
> 
> You have your heads and faces down perfectly. Once I overtrimmed near the ears and got some topknot that is taking years to grow back.



Yes it will look fine in a few days when the color grows in.
And I did the same thing with Timi's topknot a couple of months ago - I shaved too deeply between the eyes on the muzzle trying to get a V and now I have little scraggly pieces hanging over her eyes as they grow in.
But you know what, when I used to pay for groomers they used to mess up like that all the time, at least now I don't have to pay someone for the mistakes and cuts (yes, the groomers cut my dogs way more often than I ever have).
Anyhow now that I find that Timi is great at standing on a table, I am working on my scissoring skills - I am proud that I was able to take like 4 inches off her jacket and proud that I was able to scissor those round poufs at the top of her rear legs.
Next the front legs...


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yes it will look fine in a few days when the color grows in.
> And I did the same thing with Timi's topknot a couple of months ago - I shaved too deeply between the eyes on the muzzle trying to get a V and now I have little scraggly pieces hanging over her eyes as they grow in.
> But you know what, when I used to pay for groomers they used to mess up like that all the time, at least now I don't have to pay someone for the mistakes and cuts (yes, the groomers cut my dogs way more often than I ever have).
> Anyhow now that I find that Timi is great at standing on a table, I am working on my scissoring skills - I am proud that I was able to take like 4 inches off her jacket and proud that I was able to scissor those round poufs at the top of her rear legs.
> Next the front legs...


Oh heaven forbid I am not good with scissors and afraid of them, that is why I kept bell bottoms on them, but had them cut off as the leave every time Bella was outside would hang on to them and those gum balls, that have stickers on them. I have every pair of scissors needed, but always put them back.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yes it will look fine in a few days when the color grows in.
> And I did the same thing with Timi's topknot a couple of months ago - I shaved too deeply between the eyes on the muzzle trying to get a V and now I have little scraggly pieces hanging over her eyes as they grow in.
> But you know what, when I used to pay for groomers they used to mess up like that all the time, at least now I don't have to pay someone for the mistakes and cuts (yes, the groomers cut my dogs way more often than I ever have).
> Anyhow now that I find that Timi is great at standing on a table, I am working on my scissoring skills - I am proud that I was able to take like 4 inches off her jacket and proud that I was able to scissor those round poufs at the top of her rear legs.
> Next the front legs...


Wow-go YOU !!! Congrats!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> Oh heaven forbid I am not good with scissors and afraid of them, that is why I kept bell bottoms on them, but had them cut off as the leave every time Bella was outside would hang on to them and those gum balls, that have stickers on them. I have every pair of scissors needed, but always put them back.



Oh come on, it is only hair, nothing to be afraid of, it grows back!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Tips on grooming your poodle*

I was going to ask for information sources until finding this web page. Thank-you, Bijou! This site has everything from setting up a grooming center to what and where to purchase tools & products. There are also instructional videos. And photos of some creative cuts.

Grooming Your Poodle

Grooming seems to be a "bonding" activity, something that will positively affect all aspects of the relationship.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't do a complete groom in one day either. It used to be my full intention to, but by the time I've finishing drying its time for a break. Yesterday I shaved Molly's face and ground her nails and combed out any matts. This am I took about 2" off her before her bath, then bathed and dried her. Tomorrow I will finish her and bathe Callie (and finish Callie's groom the next day) You are right! Its time consuming!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Khaleesi is groomed by me exclusively. I got her mainly to experiment w color and cuts, funny enough she's two years old and I have not done much of the grooming I've wanted to do w her due to increased work load at my shop, she's only been colored 3 times, Valentine's Day, X-mas and Superbowl last year, and I've only ever clipped her from puppy clip to continental, she was supposed to show but I haven't had the time and she has no interest in the show ring so I guess I have no excuses for not experimenting with clips! I thought I knew what a lot of grooming was (having several Pomeranians) a standard poodle in show coat going through coat change is a whole new level even I struggle to keep up with!


----------



## Alipete21 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Miss Oyve*

This is my girl Olyve. She will be 9 months on the 2nd. I am a professional groomer so I groom her myself. I have to keep her feet a little longer than the rest of the shaved areas (#30 blade) cause she runs so hard she cuts her paws if I shave it past a #10 blade. She is my first poodle. She fits our fam perfectly!!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Alipete21 said:


> This is my girl Olyve. She will be 9 months on the 2nd. I am a professional groomer so I groom her myself. I have to keep her feet a little longer than the rest of the shaved areas (#30 blade) cause she runs so hard she cuts her paws if I shave it past a #10 blade. She is my first poodle. She fits our fam perfectly!!


Wow, she's gorgeous!!! You've obviously got talent!  


I groom my girls and learned with the help of youtube videos and trial and error.  I knew that I'd have to learn to groom since a professional groomer is not in the budget for us. I do a bath and FFT every 2-3 weeks and then a full groom every 6 weeks or so. I did a full groom on both girls right before Christmas... all in one day and it took me 6 hours! Yikes! I usually break it up between 2 days but I couldn't do that this time. It'll be a lot easier once I have a table and a dryer.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

I groom my dog myself since I was a Pro years ago and had my own shop in Carmel, Ca. That was years ago and I must say, I could never make 10 cents if I groomed as slow then as I do now! It takes me (3) hours to wash, blow dry, and scissor finish my dog, she comes out really nice but wow.
:adore:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I groom all my dogs myself but not because i want to! We don't have any groomers in the town where we live. Lovely Itzaclip is only 10 hours away and I am seriously considering making the trip a couple of times a year so the poodles can have an expert clip!! Once I did take them to a master groomer when I lived in the Okanagan, and they looked sooo nice. Other than that once, I have been grooming them every weekend myself. I enjoy it, it's a fun bonding experience, but I think we all would enjoy someone else doing it once in a while


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I groom Noelle myself. It was a deal I made with my husband. "If you get a poodle, you are grooming her yourself." 

I enjoy grooming, and Noelle enjoys time with me. Snacks, singing songs, kisses, and her favorite... love breaks. I randomly pick Noelle up off the table, hug her close and sing a happy "love break" song while dancing in goofy circles. She wags her tail and licks my nose. Then we go back to grooming until the next love break. 

Noelle isn't 4 months old yet, so I am focusing on happiness over perfection. If all I do today is trim one foot, that is fine with me. Swipe! Love break! Swipe swipe! Love break! Swipe swipe swipe! Love break! 

So far, so good. And fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

When Matisse was showing, he wouldn't have been such a star if I had done the grooming. lol. I had a master groomer groom him for shows. In between I'd do a little bit on areas that were going to be cut anyhow next appointment. I always did Maurice. After Matisse retired from show biz, I've done his grooming exclusively. He's in a pet type clip and it works out fine. I enjoy it for the most part...don't love doing the feet...back breaking, long and tedious. But otherwise it's a nice bonding time and a way to express my artistic nature. Haha.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Click-N-Treat, reading your post and picturing the sweet love breaks with Noelle brought tears to my eyes . You are each blessed to have one another.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Streetcar said:


> Click-N-Treat, reading your post and picturing the sweet love breaks with Noelle brought tears to my eyes . You are each blessed to have one another.


Aw, thank you! I'm an improvisational cellist/composer. Making up music is what I do. The Love Break song happened when Noelle was trying to climb up my shoulders. I realized she was stressed and needed some love and a break from grooming. 

The lyrics to our goofy song are:

Love break, love break,
It's time for Noelle's love break, 
love break, love break,
It's time for another, love break. 

Because I, love you
Because I, love you
Because I, love you
It's time for Noelle's, love break

I'll sing this happy jaunty tune two or three times, and then go back to grooming. Noelle lets me know when she needs a love break by trying to hug me and make me stop grooming. I put her back on the table, do two or three more swipes, and then honor her need for a love break.

Noelle is a joy. She has a spa day every Friday afternoon. Last Friday, Noelle fell asleep while I was using the HV dryer. Then she took a nap while I was trimming her feet. Good puppy. You earned an extra love break.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Eventually, I'd like to groom Riley myself, but we're years away from that. He's a classic example that you need to get poodles used to grooming from a very early age. He's terrible on the grooming table. So for now, we have a professional groomer and I stay at the shop with Riley and feed him lots of treats and praise and distractions.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

We did have Dusty groomed by a prof but then he broke several teeth on the cages there and at the vet (guess he hates being caged!) so we started grooming him ourselves. Just a basic lamb clip with the hair being shorter in summer and longer winter. 

With the new puppy I plan on doing it myself as it wasn't a big deal and we have the perfect table in the basement for grooming! It was a good height that I could sit or stand.

I thought about trying some bracelets on Honey when she is big enough...don't know if I could pull it off but if it doesn't work no big deal!


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

I do our dogs myself I am also a professional groomer of 31+ years. I dont really trust many other groomers to touch my dogs and even when teaching people tp groom its a based on ability case of who gets near my pets!


----------



## sashka (Feb 10, 2016)

Besides their amazing personalities, I got my little guy to experiment grooming different styles and colors as well! I've been a groomer for 5 years now and we don't see a lot of spoos in the area. The ones I do groom are usually once a year shave downs... it's really rare when I get a hand scissor or anything longer than a 1/4 inch all over. 

I've been grooming my little one since he was 7 weeks old. He's 4.5 months now, and finally starting to let me use my clippers properly around his "balls" on his hipbones. As much as I've gotten a little burned out on grooming lately, grooming my poodle is one of the times I enjoy it most!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

HOTW said:


> I do our dogs myself I am also a professional groomer of 31+ years. I dont really trust many other groomers to touch my dogs and even when teaching people tp groom its a based on ability case of who gets near my pets!


Great! Good for you! I stand up and take notice of those who are professional groomers for that long! My groomer started in 1978, and she's still grooming today! She owns her grooming business and has a shop on her property. She's semi retired, but still grooms now and then. A few weeks ago, I was visiting her, and she was grooming a beautiful Standard.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

MiniPoo said:


> I was surprised to see how many people groom their own dogs. Perhaps that is becoming a trend or maybe it was always this way and I just didn't realize. It is so much less stress on the dog to do it yourself and I find it fun and very satisfying to do even if it is not as good as a groomer.
> 
> CT Girl, if the foot puffs are too high, I would take some clippers and shorten them to where you want them to be. It does not matter if it is perfect.  Plus, when your groomer sees what you did the next time you take Swizzle in, she will straighten it out (if needed) and will see that you are serious about where you want the bracelets to be.
> 
> You could also try to reshape the topknot but that is trickier than just shaving down the bracelets after you get Swizzle home from the groomer.


I did not express myself well. She shaves the bottom too much so the fix would be hair extensions. The top being off would make more sense as it is less obvious where to stop. I will eventually try a full groom but having even bracelets will be a challenge. I know he doesn't have to have brackets but he looks so cute that way.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I groom Fritz and now Spike. I'm lucky enough to have a friend who grooms who showed me the basics and if I get in a bind I can reach out to her. I invested in all the equipment from scissors to dryer to a used bathtub. We are setting up a grooming area in the basement. At this point, I have paid for it all in the savings from grooming myself. I admire people who groom for a living. It's a difficult job. Grooming two you see the different personalities. It's a great way to get to know your pets.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I groom my own dogs and little GiGi has never seen a real groomer. She was from a rescue that got her from a puppy mill i.e. breeder surrender. She never had a professional hair cut. I was volunteering at the rescue helping to groom poodles when I met SD5 now, GiGi. I groomed her for the first time and she was so frightened. The grooming classes lasted 8 weeks at that time and I ended up with her again (she had not been adopted). After I groomed her that second time I went to the front desk and adopted her.

Sasha went to a professional groomer for about 2 years after I got her. She would come home psychologically damaged and would not eat and shake for a couple of days. I went the next time to watch and the person who took her from me to groom tried to put her on her back in her arms! 1. Sasha has a bad back, it hurts! 2. She thrashes and cries when you put her on her back, even the vet does not do that. 3. She herself won't even roll on her back at home. I told the woman not to put her on her back but she did it again. I had to take her home where she trembled, now I know, in pain and would not eat. I went on line and looked for a school to attend so I could groom her. I saw that one of the rescues was offering a class which was taught by a professional groomer to groom the rescue poodles. I hopped on the chance and went every time they offered the class. I finally got good enough so Sasha didn't look to awful but no matter how she looked she was now happy after her bath and clip from me. She even lets me do her feet! She is not traumatized anymore. 

Anyway If it hadn't been for having to learn to groom I would not have met or gotten GiGi. 

My dogs do not look professionally groomed but they are clean neat and happy!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Marcie said:


> I groom my own dogs and little GiGi has never seen a real groomer. She was from a rescue that got her from a puppy mill i.e. breeder surrender. She never had a professional hair cut. I was volunteering at the rescue helping to groom poodles when I met SD5 now, GiGi. I groomed her for the first time and she was so frightened. The grooming classes lasted 8 weeks at that time and I ended up with her again (she had not been adopted). After I groomed her that second time I went to the front desk and adopted her.
> 
> Sasha went to a professional groomer for about 2 years after I got her. She would come home psychologically damaged and would not eat and shake for a couple of days. I went the next time to watch and the person who took her from me to groom tried to put her on her back in her arms! 1. Sasha has a bad back, it hurts! 2. She thrashes and cries when you put her on her back, even the vet does not do that. 3. She herself won't even roll on her back at home. I told the woman not to put her on her back but she did it again. I had to take her home where she trembled, now I know, in pain and would not eat. I went on line and looked for a school to attend so I could groom her. I saw that one of the rescues was offering a class which was taught by a professional groomer to groom the rescue poodles. I hopped on the chance and went every time they offered the class. I finally got good enough so Sasha didn't look to awful but no matter how she looked she was now happy after her bath and clip from me. She even lets me do her feet! She is not traumatized anymore.
> 
> ...



Your dogs are beautiful, and you do a great job grooming them!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Marcie, you are so lucky there are grooming classes near you. I've been looking for years. All I can find in our area is a professional school that cost $4000!
I'd give anything for just 4 hours with an experienced poodle groomer to show me some tricks. I used to bring Callie to a great groomer about 4 times a year and in between I touch up to keep the pattern and do feet, face and nails. Molly went once when she was 6 months old, and she looked beautiful. But she closed her shop and only does mobile grooming. I can't afford to have two dogs groomed at $75 each, plus tip. 
I wish I could do a better job on them.
I'm afraid to take Molly to anyone else. She stands well to be groomed (her breeder did a great job introducing her to grooming very young) But she's a "licker" and always trying to lick the clippers. Her tongue is constantly going when I shave her face. I get the job done using all sorts of tricks, but it is not easy. I don't want a pet shop groomer to touch her, one second of inattention chatting with another groomer would cause a tragedy.


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

I had grand illusions of teaching myself to groom Teddy, but I'm terrified to screw him up, so I am chickening out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

sarahebeth said:


> I had grand illusions of teaching myself to groom Teddy, but I'm terrified to screw him up, so I am chickening out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Totally understandable, but do try to keep telling yourself that it's only hair. It's only hair....it's only hair, lol. It always grows back, and who knows, you could very well get good at it. Unless of course you're afraid of hurting him in some way.


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Totally understandable, but do try to keep telling yourself that it's only hair. It's only hair....it's only hair, lol. It always grows back, and who knows, you could very well get good at it. Unless of course you're afraid of hurting him in some way.


I'm not afraid of hurting him, and I feel like I have an eye for detail (I'm a hobby photographer and an artist at heart)...but he is sooo cute after our groomer clips him and I know it will take me a good while to learn. I'm a perfectionist and it will drive me crazy when it's bad...and I know there will be bad before there's good. I'll probably give it a go eventually. Maybe after the wild man puppy phase.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

